# Hatch Locking Mechanism Noise



## Jent360 (9 mo ago)

Hello All,
I own a 2022 MY Prfmc and have a question inregards to the rear hatch closing mechanism. When I close the hatch it makes a grinding/rattling sound as the latch motor is closing. Is this normal? I'm accustomed to no sound or a slight thud.


----------



## FSD DRVR (8 mo ago)

Jent360 said:


> Hello All,
> I own a 2022 MY Prfmc and have a question inregards to the rear hatch closing mechanism. When I close the hatch it makes a grinding/rattling sound as the latch motor is closing. Is this normal? I'm accustomed to no sound or a slight thud.


My March Fremont build MY LR always makes the same sound as the hatch closes. Kind of a semi-loud two-part hum. The first pitch is higher, the second pitch is lower with only a small (if any) thump and no grinding/rattling sound. A bit lounder than I expected, but then, I've never had a self-closing hatch on a vehicle so nothing to compare it with.


----------

